# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Manitou Ersatzteile ??

## lilwave

Servas,

wollt heut mit meinem Radl eine Runde drehen, bin aber draufgekommen, dass ich einen der zwei Bolzen für die sichere Befestigung von Gabel und Achse verloren hab...

Frage: Woher bekomm ich so einen Bolzen am schnellsten?

Danke für Eure Antworten!

mfg
Michael

----------


## stephan-

Was heißt denn Bolzen? Reicht da nicht eine normale Schraube? In der Achsklemmung der Boxxer sind z.B. nur normale Schrauben..

----------


## lilwave

Für die Achsklemmung gibts bei meiner Gabel auf beiden Seiten 2 Schrauben, die in einen kleinen Bolzen geschraubt werden.
Dieser kann aber rausgeschoben werden...

mfg

----------


## punkt

offizieller support:



> Deutschland:
> Merida & Centurion Germany GmbH
> www.mcg-parts.de
> gerd dot klose a-t merida-centurion dot com
> 
> Österreich: 
> EHS Export - und Handel GmbH
> www.ehs.at
> c dot bartik a-t ehs dot at



alternativ mal bei akira-tuning anrufen und lieb nachfragen, sitzen aber in der schweiz

----------


## fipu

Diesen Gewinde-Sechskant solltest du bei jedem Händler bekommen, welcher Manitou im Sortiment hat. Oder gehe direkt über den Importeur (siehe punkt).

Andernfalls ja, über Akira, nur wirds dort wohl etwas teuerer. Ev. Zollgebühren. Aber bei einem so kleinen Teil dürfte das vernachlässigbar sein. 

Letzte Möglichkeit, selber basteln.

----------


## lilwave

Danke! 
Ich meld mich mal bei EHS. 
Mfg

----------

